# Yes no name has a name, introducing.....



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

No name now has a name. Introducing.............. Pixie :tender:

We have tried several names and none were fitting. Then 3 days ago I called her Pixie and she seemed to like it. Unless we change our minds in the next few days it looks like our little wispy girl will be known as Pixie. 

She is such a joy, she has such a loving, playful, gentle, perfect personality. She loves her mommy :wub: She seems to think if I am sitting she is supposed to be in my lap. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Pixie is so cute!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Love it! The name really seems to suit her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pixie -- I LOVE it!!!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Aw Pixie! I love it! Reminds me of a little girl with spunk and sass


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Pixie is very perfect for her.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay, Pixie!!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I LOVE her name Pixie! and imagine how fantastic that she loves your lap! I bet you are just so filled with joy each day! Give your tiny and adorable Pixie kisses from us!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I love it!
A cute name for a cute girl!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute Pat!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I LOVE Pixie...I think it fits her perfectly!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

That's cute! I'm betting she knows how much you love her!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, "I am so happy for you". Your little Pixie is just adorable and her name suits her.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love it! Welcome Pixie!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch::tender::smootch::heart: Pretty, Precious, Perfect, "PIXIE":wub::wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Love the name Pixie. I love all things magic plus my favorite drag queen is Pixie Perez, fierce and fabulous.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Love the name. They seem to name themselves.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Perfectly petite Pixie!! Very cute! And she picked it. :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pixie.....sounds very feminine...and sweet. :wub: ...like a little Pixie Fairy...:thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Love that name. Sooo cute,just like Pixie!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such a sweet name for such a sweet little girl!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments :wub: Pixie dust is a must :tender:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sooo cute...love Pixie!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Pixie is the perfect name for your little petite girl! Steve is equal to like 4 Pixies, I'm not sure what I'd do with one so tiny! She is so cute. I know it was not easy finding the perfect little fluff to fit into your family but it looks like you did!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such a beautiful Pixie!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love Pixie :aktion033::aktion033: Good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute name. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

A sweet name for a pretty little girl.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> Thank you everyone for your sweet comments :wub: Pixie dust is a must :tender:




:wub: Pixie dust is a must, :wub: I love it


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

eiksaa said:


> Love the name Pixie. I love all things magic plus my favorite drag queen is Pixie Perez, fierce and fabulous.


Oh Marina loves Pixie Perez too! She is absolutely obsessed with Ru Paul's Drag Race and all things drag. She was so excited to eat at Hamburger Mary's in West Hollywood a few months back, a 'famous' drag queen establishment. 

Pat, i am sooo happy that your sweet little girl has a name and one that fits her so perfectly! i'm a big believer in dogs naming themselves and most of the time, they absolutely do. Pixie is perfect for your adorable little baby. :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww Pixie is perfect!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love her name. It really suits her.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a perfect name!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P............Pixie picked her own name:yahoo:

I............I think that she also picked up her own mommy too:smootch:

X...........X-iting to have such a furry fluff to play with:happy:

I............Is it possible to be any cuter than this?:tender:

E...........Everyone wants to see more pictures of Pixie:chili::aktion033::chili:





*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> No name now has a name. Introducing.............. Pixie :tender:
> 
> We have tried several names and none were fitting. Then 3 days ago I called her Pixie and she seemed to like it. Unless we change our minds in the next few days it looks like our little wispy girl will be known as Pixie.
> 
> She is such a joy, she has such a loving, playful, gentle, perfect personality. She loves her mommy :wub: She seems to think if I am sitting she is supposed to be in my lap. :wub:


I love the name, it fits her and she's beautiful. I am so sorry, I've been off the board for a while came back and saw this post. So many precious babies gone.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you ladies for all of your lovely comments. :wub:

***Just for the record, I had never heard of Pixie Perez. I hope people don't think of "IT" when then see my sweet baby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the name! Your sweet Pixie is so adorable!:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your lovely comments. :wub:
> 
> ***Just for the record, I had never heard of Pixie Perez. I hope people don't think of "IT" when then see my sweet baby.


Honestly, I was confused about what to call them, but Marina educated me. "She' when they are in drag, "he' when they are not in drag. Calling a man who does drag 'It' can be considered derogatory. Pixie Perez is a bit obscure so I am quite sure there will be no association, except with true drag fans. Now if you had named her Raja, jujube or Sahara, that might be a little different! 


Your Pixie is just a feminine princess - fierce and fabulous doesn't really describe her! Fat Amy though? She thinks she is fierce and fabulous :w00t:


----------

